# green blotched cornsnake



## charlie2e1dxy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi everyone just bought a green blotched cornsnake hatchling and was wondering when the green colour will start coming through? Both parents were green blotched but at the moment it just looks like a bubblegum cornsnake.

I intend breeding from the green blotched in the future and was wondering what results I would get with breeding it with:

1 Snowcorn
2 Hypo amel

I was also interested in how the green came about in the beginning in snow corns.

Charlie


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Crossed to a snow you'll get more snows, which may or may not mature into greenish-blotched snows.

Green blotched snow is just a selectively bred line of snow - where people took the ones that were yellow-greenier at adulthood than the rest and bred them.

Crossed to hypo amel, you'll get amels het hypo and anery.


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

Hiya,

I have a male Green Spotted Snow, and I have attached a pic of one of his parents.










If I recall this correct, the full colour does not really show until they are 5+ years old. I know mine is becoming more and more green after every shed. You can see the green colour at the edge of his saddles getting bigger every time.


----------



## charlie2e1dxy (Feb 29, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Crossed to a snow you'll get more snows, which may or may not mature into greenish-blotched snows.
> 
> Green blotched snow is just a selectively bred line of snow - where people took the ones that were yellow-greenier at adulthood than the rest and bred them.
> 
> Crossed to hypo amel, you'll get amels het hypo and anery.


Thanks for the info!!


----------



## charlie2e1dxy (Feb 29, 2008)

Sziren said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I have a male Green Spotted Snow, and I have attached a pic of one of his parents.
> 
> ...


Awesome snake, hope mine ends up looking like that!!


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

The yellow and green blotched snow is one and the same animal.As stated they originate from selectively bred snows that showed the characteristic.As with all corns the colour will become bolder as the snake matures and the yellows and greens will start to show from around 4-5 months old as the pigment really starts to kick in.By the time they are around 18 months old you will be without any doubt that you have a green blotch and that colour just gets better and better with age to be honest.Some of the best examples of yellow and green blotch snows i have seen have been 8 years of age plus so the longer you have the snake the better they will become IMHO


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

...and theres no guarantee that your snow is a green blotched until you actually start to see the green blotches


----------



## charlie2e1dxy (Feb 29, 2008)

eeji said:


> ...and theres no guarantee that your snow is a green blotched until you actually start to see the green blotches


 He is about 5 months now and the green is starting to appear!!:2thumb:


----------

